# Task Delegation



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 9, 2014)

What does everyone use to keep tabs on their tabs on their tasks/goals when they jump from laptop, desktop and phones and how do you keep employees focusing on a task/goal list?

So far I've found wunderlist.


----------



## lowesthost (Oct 9, 2014)

> how do you keep employees focusing on a task/goal list?


Whips & chains work best 

Thanks for  wunderlist I am going to have to give it try usually with tasks & reminders.  I forget to update the tasks or because I go from desktop, laptop, to mobile because they are not in sync.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Oct 9, 2014)

Owncloud-powered calendar/task list that syncs with my devices.  I also tend to carry a small notepad for more sensitive things I don't want committed to electronic storage.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 9, 2014)

Zimbra.  It's helped me out a ton in my honest opinion.  Ive never really enjoyed the UI of Owncloud so I instead went with the integrated Mail service.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 9, 2014)

lowesthost said:


> Whips & chains work best
> 
> Thanks for  wunderlist I am going to have to give it try usually with tasks & reminders.  I forget to update the tasks or because I go from desktop, laptop, to mobile because they are not in sync.


Glad to be of help 

Someone from work showed me it and I found it very cool. You can share tasks and everything too with a team.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Oct 9, 2014)

Jira


----------



## mikeyur (Oct 10, 2014)

Trello board & TeamGantt chart for each client/big project. Slack for team communication, shenanigans and whip cracking.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 10, 2014)

OpenProject, Alfresco, Odoo (formerly known as OpenERP)



> Whips & chains work best


Baseball bats work better.


----------



## raindog308 (Oct 10, 2014)

Toodledo:   http://www.toodledo.com

There is nothing better.  I use it all day long on web and iOS.  I've been using TD almost since it launched.  I don't even use that many of its features - just folders, some light tagging, and repeating tasks.  There's also contexts, goals, length/timer, priorities, stars, locations, etc.

In truth, I have not played with Wunderlist much.  There was a big blowup when they announced "well Windows 8 is out and so we're no longer supporting Windows 7" which I thought was monumentally stupid.  Not that you really need a desktop client for this sort of app - I just use the web interface for TD.  The only reason I have the iOS app is that it makes "unlock phone-hit TD icon-hit add task-enter" really fast for capture.  

TD also supports shared task lists.

Here is a comparison:  http://www.technorms.com/33564/wunderlist-vs-any-do-vs-toodledo-vs-gqueues

People also use OneNote or Evernote for GTD setups.  In truth, you could use text documents on Dropbox - and in fact, I know a couple old-school guys who do just that.

 

GQueues looked interesting but it seems to be one guy which makes me nervous considering how much I rely on this tool.

For true group task management/light project management, I like both Asana and Jira.  I've heard a lot of people like Trello.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 10, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Toodledo:   http://www.toodledo.com
> 
> There is nothing better.  I use it all day long on web and iOS.  I've been using TD almost since it launched.  I don't even use that many of its features - just folders, some light tagging, and repeating tasks.  There's also contexts, goals, length/timer, priorities, stars, locations, etc.
> 
> ...


Very nice write up!


----------



## AndrewM (Oct 10, 2014)

Floppy disks.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 13, 2014)

AndrewM said:


> Floppy disks.


Why not tape disks ;p


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

Jasson.Pass said:


> Why not tape disks ;p


Throwback!


----------



## Roger (Oct 13, 2014)

Evernote has been simple yet phenomenal for task building activities and group sharing/monitoring across any device.


----------

